# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  امکان اصلاح مجدد دفترچه ازاد

## Mahtab sdghn

سلام دوستان به نظر شما امکان اصلاح مجدد دفترچه ازاد هست؟یا اینکه انخاب رشته رو بر اساس همین دفتر چه انجام بدم؟

----------


## After4Ever

انتخاب رشته کنید بعدا میشه ویرایش کرد

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

با توجه به این وضعیت پیش اومده دیگه امیدی به قبولی ازاد هم ندارم امسال مازاد رو اضافه کردن که این شرایط رو خیلی سخت کرده :Yahoo (101):

----------


## soheil-020

> با توجه به این وضعیت پیش اومده دیگه امیدی به قبولی ازاد هم ندارم امسال مازاد رو اضافه کردن که این شرایط رو خیلی سخت کرده


شما کدوم رشته مد نظرتونه ؟؟؟

----------


## soheil-020

به جز عکس اسکن شده دیگه چه چیزایی مورد نیاز هست ؟؟ من هم هنوز ثبت نام نکردم ... دوستایی که ثبت نام کردند بگن لطفا  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> شما کدوم رشته مد نظرتونه ؟؟؟


پرستاری

----------


## soheil-020

> پرستاری


پرستاری که امسال افزایش ظرفیت داشته ... اینو با مشاور تلفنی که با هم صحبت میکردیم میگفت ... نترس فکر نکنم تراز ها انچنان تغییری پیدا کنه  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## iamshakh

> پرستاری


چی میگی شما پرستاری کاهش نداشته :Yahoo (4):  فقط رشته های جاهای بدش که پول در نمیاورده و سطح اموزشش افت کرده پاک شده به بهترا احتمالا اضافه شده

----------


## soheil-020

> چی میگی شما پرستاری کاهش نداشته فقط رشته های جاهای بدش که پول در نمیاورده و سطح اموزشش افت کرده پاک شده به بهترا احتمالا اضافه شده


پول در نمیاورده رو خوب اومدی  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (6):

----------

